# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [16-03-22] GSMShield Qualcomm v3.1 - Xiaomi Boot Patch and Unlock and more...

## mohamed73

*GSMShield* *Qualcomm v3.1* _Simple, Yet Powerful_       *Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:*
- MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM6xx
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   *Supported Features:*
- Automatic Selection of programmer
- Option to select custom programmer
- Automatic Memory Type Detection
- Device Identification Function
- Read Factory Firmware
- Write Factory Firmware
- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write
- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection
- Reset FRP in Flashing Process
- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition
- Backup/Restore/Erase Security
- Reset FRP
- Format Userdata
- Safe Format Userdata
- Supports Both IMEI Repair
- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss
- Read QCN Data
- Write QCN Data
- Support for UFS Memory Devices
- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset
- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix
- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload
- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server
- Vivo Reset Settings without dataloss
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Xiaomi Reset EFS in EDL/Sideload/Fastboot Mode
- ZTE Reboot to EDL Mode from DFU/FTM Mode
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Read Pattern Lock (Android 5.1)
- Remove Screen Locks (Un-Encrypted Userdata)
- Disable Screen Locks (Encrypted Userdata)
- Xiaomi Free Auth for Most Phones
- Nokia NB0 Flasher
- IMEI Patch in QCN
- Xiaomi Account Reset (No Relock)     *Added:*  *Alcatel*
- Pop 4 (OT-5051X)  *Asus*
- Zenfone Max Pro M1 (X00TD)  *Fairphone*
- 3  *Huawei*
- P9 Lite Mini (SLA-L22)  *Meizu*
- 16Xs  *Samsung*
- Galaxy A11 (SM-A115M)
- Galaxy M02s (SM-M025F)  *Vivo*
- V9 Pro
- Y11
- Y20A   *Xiaomi Boot Patch for Unlock:*
- Mi 8 Lite (platina)
- Mi 9 se (grus)
- Mi Max 2 (oxygen)
- POCO F1 (beryllium)
- Redmi 6 Pro (******)
- Redmi 7 (onclite)
- Redmi Note 3 (kenzo)
- Redmi Note 5 (whyred)
- Redmi Note 5A (ugglite)
- Redmi Note 7 (lavender)
- Redmi Note 8 (ginkgo)
- Redmi S2 (Y2) (ysl)
- Redmi Y3 (onc)   *OEM Unlock*
- Unlock bootloader after patch   *Flashing Unlock*
- Some phone like Note 8 need this for bootloader unlock   *Updated Loader Database*        *No Activation Needed No Yearly Charges No Internet Needed*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

